# Correct Alternative on Persons Tool Pouch



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Is there a correct alternative to the Persons Tool Pouch used on G519 bicycles or is anyone reproing them. Just curious, Mike


----------



## Bozman (Aug 18, 2019)

Michael Boyd said:


> Is there a correct alternative to the Persons Tool Pouch used on G519 bicycles or is anyone reproing them. Just curious, Mike



No one is reproducing them right now. The only correct tool bag is the issued one. They do periodically show up for sale. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Ok, so when you are displaying it or using the bicycle at a WW2 living history event, if you haven’t found one yet(since they seem a little scarce) , do you go without?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

How many people there do you think will even know it should have one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Believe it or not, some would. Living history is all about history and learning and I don’t want to present something incorrect(if I can help it) . Just trying to present the bicycle correctly


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Aug 18, 2019)

A lot of the PERSONS tool pouches did not even last the war.  When you look at some of the wartime pics the tool pouch as well as pump and even the delta light is missing, usually I suspect, due to wear and tear.  Go without the pouch and if anyone asks tell them somebody took it while you were attending a pre-flight meeting on base.   The last original pouch that I recently saw on ebay went for $405.00 before shipping cost.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Good idea! And one could always sling the old Musette Bag on the bike...
Which brings up another question....
Did any of the WW2 US military bicycles have a rack on the rear fender?


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 18, 2019)

What about these Persons tool bags? Are they the same dimensions as the military tool bag ? It stands to reason Persons wouldn’t necessarily change all the tooling to create another tool bag. The one style appears to have been slightly upgraded with jewels and studs for that ‘50s appeal. (Images came from two older CABE listings.)


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

That top of be looks like it would work, what is the date on that one?


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 18, 2019)

Michael Boyd said:


> That top of be looks like it would work, what is the date on that one?



I honestly couldn’t tell what the date(s) of manufacture are. I used photos from previous “for sale” images as examples. But if I had to guess I’d hazard that Persons had leftover materials from wartime production and continued to make and sell their tool bags without the OD paint scheme. But that would depend on someone offering the rough dimensions of an original from a G519. Note also, the second version with the studs also has a changed stamp reading “Genuine Leather”.


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 19, 2019)

A British bicycle toolpouch could be a good alternative for an ETO impression...

Scroll down on this page of my website for a Huffman with Brit pouch during WW2

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 23, 2019)

Michael Boyd said:


> Good idea! And one could always sling the old Musette Bag on the bike...
> Which brings up another question....
> Did any of the WW2 US military bicycles have a rack on the rear fender?




To the best of my knowledge there weren't any WW2 US Military bicycles issued with a rear fender rack.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 23, 2019)

I’ve been looking at as many pictures as I can find and I haven’t seen one yet.....but you never know.....it’s WW2, and all bets usually are off!


----------

